# Why isn't Wiggins likeable?



## Bill Bikie

There are riders that we often enbrace and are eager to follow even if we don't know them personally, and I'm sure Bradley Wiggins is a decent chap who doesn't kick puppies and loves his Mother. But golly wonkers, he's just not someone I can get too cheery about.

To me personally Voelker has won the Tour. And TeeJay, what a nice kid!


----------



## jorgy

The Paul Weller haircut ain't helping.


----------



## Opus51569

One word... sideburns


----------



## robdamanii

British.


----------



## roddjbrown

Casual racism, nice.

I blame those sideburns.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Because he looks about as excited to win the Tour de France as a Cyborg.


----------



## wblas3271

I really like Brad Wiggins. I've spoken with him briefly on several occasions and he's a likeable chap. Wicked sense of humor.


----------



## wiz525

Sideburns and general douchiness. but he is slowly winning me over through interviews, if i can stay awake during them.

Voeckler, OTOH, has dropped to dead last on my list. dude has always been a drama queen, but it's old.


----------



## EuroSVT

Opus51569 said:


> One word... sideburns


Sideburns are the new black. I've kept mine the past 20 years, just waiting for them to come back in style .


Wiggins strikes me as having a bit of a hostile disposition. It's not a bad thing at all, some people, their life experience, it leaves them in a way that strikes normal people as being a-hole'ish. I'd like him more if he would be more open with his personality. He comes off as cheesy when he tries to do & say the "right" things. I liked the bone idle XXXX comment


----------



## jorgy

wiz525 said:


> Voeckler, OTOH, has dropped to dead last on my list. dude has always been a drama queen, but it's old.


I'm over Voeckler, as well, because of his drama queenedness. Didn't see any of that from Valverde today. Just rode his bike hard.


----------



## wblas3271

He just has a wry, very british sense of humor. Americans don't like this type of personality because they need to be treated like special, delicate snowflakes at all times and thusly label people who aren't passive aggressive as "Offensive."


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wiz525 said:


> Sideburns and general douchiness. but he is slowly winning me over through interviews, if i can stay awake during them.
> 
> *Voeckler, OTOH, has dropped to dead last on my list. dude has always been a drama queen, but it's old*.



I was surprised he didn't take a swing at the moto cameraman when he bonked today.

And then make a face.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wblas3271 said:


> *He just has a wry, very british sense of humor*. Americans don't like this type of personality because they need to be treated like special, delicate snowflakes at all times and thusly label people who aren't passive aggressive as "Offensive."



It's so wry, even the British don't get it.


----------



## wiz525

jorgy said:


> I'm over Voeckler, as well, because of his drama queenedness. Didn't see any of that from Valverde today. Just rode his bike hard.


yep. loved the way Valverde rode today. 

and loved the way Sorensen looked crossing the line yesterday. no energy left for emotion. completely destroyed.


----------



## wblas3271

OldEndicottHiway said:


> It's so wry, even the British don't get it.


He's incredibly popular here in England, so I don't know what you are on about. 

Please enlighten us with your American assumptions of what you think us Britons are fond of.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

He's a Brit, that's all, It is the wry British personality.

Americans will never get it or like it.

We Continentals, get it but not necessarily like it.

Me, I like it, not a lot , but kind of like it


----------



## flyrunride

1st British (about) to win TdF! I Like! The only thing I don't like is the race, he's got it in the bag and no challengers in sight. Nice way they rode earlier though, they hammered it and dropped everybody. Unfortunately he didn't have the legs to get the stage win.


----------



## EuroSVT

There's so many things that my fellow Americans will never get about Euro's. You have to live there like I did, then you get it.

I'm liking Wiggins more every stage


----------



## cda 455

Salsa_Lover said:


> He's a Brit, that's all, It is the wry British personality.
> 
> Americans will never get it or like it.
> 
> We Continentals, get it but not necessarily like it.
> 
> Me, I like it, not a lot , but kind of like it



Except for us Yanks who love Monty Python, we get it.

But I still don't care for him.




He sounds like someone who would get wedgied by a high school football jock back in the day. :shrugs:


----------



## qatarbhoy

+1 on Wiggins being very personable in person. Nice guy, no airs and graces, approachable, ridiculous sideburns. I think the pressure of being in yellow has made him more intense this year. You can tell from his interviews he's feeling the strain.

Thank goodness TV Tommy is a drama queen, there's been precious little drama in this year's Tour and Tommy has provided much of it. 

People are dissing Sagan for celebrating his victories, slamming Voeckler for making faces (when the guy is turning himself inside out to get stage wins and now KOM), and then having a pop at Wiggins for being a cyborg. Make your minds up!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wblas3271 said:


> *Please enlighten us with your American assumptions of what you think us Britons are fond of*.



Tripe. 




Anyway, I think perhaps you are taking this thread (and my posts ) a bit too literal. I think also that the OP could have used different terminology other than "not likeable." 

I don't think he's unlikeable, I like him fine, I think he's unengaging as a yellow jersey wearer. 

I love dry brit wit, but more Monty Python dry wit, and Doc Martin dry wit. 

Wiggins comes across as having no wit. Or, at least as though winning the TdF is about as exciting as brushing his teeth. 

Feel free to keep turning this into an I hate America thread. At least you're more entertaining than Wiggins. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

qatarbhoy said:


> People are dissing Sagan for celebrating his victories, slamming Voeckler for making faces (when the guy is turning himself inside out to get stage wins and now KOM), and then having a pop at Wiggins for being a cyborg. Make your minds up!


Probably the same that are complaining this years' TDF is boring. Can you imagine how it would be without Sagan, Tommy and Wiggo ?

PS. Love the new Avatar qb :thumbsup:


----------



## wblas3271

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think perhaps you are taking this thread (and my posts ) a bit too literal. I think also that the OP could have used different terminology other than "not likeable."
> 
> I don't think he's unlikeable, I like him fine, I think he's unengaging as a yellow jersey wearer.
> 
> I love dry brit wit, but more Monty Python dry wit, and Doc Martin dry wit.
> 
> Wiggins comes across as having no wit. Or, at least as though winning the TdF is about as exciting as brushing his teeth.
> 
> Feel free to keep turning this into an I hate America thread. At least you're more entertaining than Wiggins. :thumbsup:


Englishman pointing out stupid generalizations about England = Tripe. Right.

Tell us, when was the the last you were in England, anyways?


----------



## PDex

> It's so wry, even the British don't get it.





> Please enlighten us with your American assumptions of what you think us Britons are fond of.


The irony is thick here.


----------



## jlandry

I like him just fine.


----------



## wblas3271

PDex said:


> The irony is thick here.


irony - definition of irony by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



American schools


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wblas3271 said:


> Typical that everything an American knows about British comedy is what he sees on TV.
> 
> Monty Python is to British comedy what Larry the cable guy is to American comedy.




I hate Larry the Cable guy. Larry could never run through the moors with coconuts.

Can we agree on Doc Martin? That show is choice, and the lead character is a hoot. If you say Doc Martin is like Larry the Cable guy, I'm sorry but we can no longer be friends.





And btw, I'm _very_ happy to see GB get the TdF. It's about time.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

PDex said:


> The irony is thick here.



I was hoping _someone_ would get my non-literal funny.

You saved my day.


----------



## cda 455

wblas3271 said:


> irony - definition of irony by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> American schools



The failed British Empire :lol: !


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wblas3271 said:


> Englishman pointing out stupid generalizations about England = Tripe. Right.
> 
> Tell us, when was the the last you were in England, anyways?




You are cracking me up. In a good way.

I like you.


----------



## thechriswebb

It is quite a job trying to figure out why people like some cyclists and dislike others. It isn't completely rational and for some it may be like trying to explain why they like their favorite color. They just do. 

There are some patterns though. A lot of people have an idea in there head of what a professional cyclist and champion is _supposed to look like._ By that, I don't just mean physical appearance but also how they talk, how they carry themselves, and even simply where they are from for some people. It is a sport with a huge base of traditionalists (like golf and horse racing) who are often more concerned with what things look like and adherence to tradition than the actual competitions themselves. 

Since Valverde has been mentioned, I will say that I have long been under the impression that his fanbase supports him so strongly because of what he looks like. He looks very much the part of the Euro pro and it makes people like him. Many people who HATE Floyd Landis were very quick to forgive and even defend Valverde, even as he fought his suspension and rode and won a GT while he was supposed to be banned. Wiggins showed a lot of class when Evans got tacked and he sat up and waited for him. Valverde most certainly didn't do that when Cadel got tacked in the Vuelta a few years back, as he rode away from him during his sabotaged wheel-change and won the Vuelta while technically suspended. People didn't like Cadel Evans (mostly for superficial reasons; I've heard it discussed often on these forums) so many people excused it and hailed Valverde the champion. 

_Bradly Wiggins_ doesn't sound as cool as _Alejandro Valverde_ or _Marco Pantani_ and he has sideburns and a dry personality. He doesn't ride with lots of flair and says blasphemous things in interviews like saying that all climbs in cycling are the same and there's nothing special about the Tourmalet. Personally, I like the honesty and calm collected approach. It is very Indurain-like; he even rides like Indurain. A lot of people didn't like him for the same reasons though.


----------



## Back Woods

Seems a decent bloke to me. Probably be a riot over a pint or three!


----------



## wblas3271

cda 455 said:


> The failed British Empire :lol: !



I assume they teach history in conjuction with creationism in American schools now? On the third day god created America, and on the fourth day he created cheeseburgers and all that?

Americans sure are cocky considering the queen is probably older than America is. She's probably better in bed too, from what I've seen of American women. She's certainly in better shape, anyways.


----------



## bayAreaDude

He's likable enough for me. I don't expect to ever know him personally. Given that my expectations are only that he's a pro cyclist who does his job the best he can. I don't buy into any of the the 'open' stuff as I don't think you know a stranger/celbrity any better or that they are more 'open' just because they're more charming to talk to. My experience has usually been the more charming someone is, the more of a dick they are if you actually get to know them well. 

Now has the way he and his team do their jobs made this years tour boring for me to watch? Most definitely.


----------



## cda 455

wblas3271 said:


> I assume they teach history in conjuction with creationism in American schools now? On the third day god created America, and on the fourth day he created cheeseburgers and all that?
> 
> Americans sure are cocky considering the queen is probably older than America is. She's probably better in bed too, from what I've seen of American women. She's certainly in better shape, anyways.



Yea, cheeseburgers :thumbsup: ! 

And chips  !


----------



## juno

Ahhh, but Americans usually like Brits.
We find them very amusing, with their superior airs.

Wiggo is about as amusing as Prince Charlie.


----------



## wblas3271

juno said:


> Ahhh, but Americans usually like Brits.
> We find them very amusing, with their superior airs.
> 
> Wiggo is about as amusing as Prince Charlie.


I guess it's a good thing he became a bike racer and didn't try his hand at acting then, right?

It's bike racing, not the WWF.


----------



## jorgy

It was so adorable how Valverde used his dog's names on his blood bags. :smilewinkgrin:

Anybody else notice that the apparent Brits that have posted in this thread have complained that we Yanks don't have a sense of humor but have got their panties in a bunch because we mentioned Wiggin's hair/sideburns? That has me quite chuffed.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Back Woods said:


> Seems a decent bloke to me. Probably be a riot over a pint or three!



He could totally win me over if he'd bust out in the Funky Chicken atop the podium in Paris. 





(hits enter and waits for wblas32711111111 to reply "typical American Imperialist, thinking the whole world should dance like white people.").


----------



## Sylint

wblas3271 said:


> I assume they teach history in conjuction with creationism in American schools now? On the third day god created America, and on the fourth day he created cheeseburgers and all that?
> 
> Americans sure are cocky considering the queen is probably older than America is. She's probably better in bed too, from what I've seen of American women. She's certainly in better shape, anyways.


----------



## OneGear

OldEndicottHiway said:


> He could totally win me over if he'd bust out in the Funky Chicken atop the podium in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hits enter and waits for wblas32711111111 to reply "typical American Imperialist, thinking the whole world should dance like white people.").


I am pretty sure the funky chicken bit is enough to make any Euro scoff at yet another American.


----------



## Sylint

wblas3271 said:


> I guess it's a good thing he became a bike racer and didn't try his hand at acting then, right?
> 
> It's bike racing, not the WWF.


man, your inferiority complex is working overdrive today isn't it...


----------



## wblas3271

Sylint said:


>


I tend to prefer women at or over the age of consent. Apparently, you don't share the same criteria.


----------



## jorgy

wblas3271 said:


> I tend to prefer women at or over the age of consent. Apparently, you don't share the same criteria.


Shawn Johnson is 20. If that is under the age of consent in the UK I totally understand your frustrations!


----------



## Sylint

jorgy said:


> Shawn Johnson is 20. If that is under the age of consent in the UK I totally understand your frustrations!


would certainly explain some of his crankiness.....


----------



## wblas3271

jorgy said:


> Shawn Johnson is 20. If that is under the age of consent in the UK I totally understand your frustrations!


So you just enjoy sexualizing adults that simply appear to be children? That's your justification? Really?

You feel it is a bad thing that I don't find prepubescent/underdeveloped women attractive? Since she's a gymnast would it be more or less attractive to you to find out she may not yet had her first period?


----------



## Sylint

wblas3271 said:


> So you just enjoy sexualizing adults that simply appear to be children? That's your justification? Really?


you're better than that. Try harder.


----------



## jorgy

wblas3271 said:


> So you just enjoy sexualizing adults that simply appear to be children? That's your justification? Really?


That there is what I'd call a non-sequitur.


----------



## cda 455

Sylint said:


> man, your inferiority complex is working overdrive today isn't it...



The Brits are about to win something for the first time (As well as win anything in a long time) and they get all cocky. 

What the heck; I'll cut them some slack  .


----------



## jorgy

Sylint said:


> Try harder.


This appeals to my infantile, American sense of humor.


----------



## cda 455

Sylint said:


> would certainly explain some of his crankiness.....



Get it; _*crank*_-iness  ?!!


----------



## wblas3271

I'd be a horrible American since I'm not nearly fat enough and I'm attracted to women who have gone through puberty.


----------



## jorgy

Sylint said:


> man, your inferiority complex is working overdrive today isn't it...


It's probably close to his bedtime.


----------



## OneGear

Classy, classy Americans.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Sylint said:


> man, your inferiority complex is working overdrive today isn't it...


Shhhhhhhh. Poke, poke. This one's fun. 


But he's wrong about using the WWF as a comparable. The WWF is mind numbing. 

Remember the wheel fight from a couple TdF's back? Now _that_, was gold. Which riders were involved in that anyway? I've forgotten.


----------



## wblas3271

jorgy said:


> That there is what I'd call a non-sequitur.


That there is what I'd call both a misuse and a misspelling.


----------



## jorgy

cda 455 said:


> Get it; _*crank*_-iness  ?!!


I don't think Brits understand puns.


----------



## Sylint

OneGear said:


> Classy, classy Americans.


try re-reading the thread and see who took the first class-less "my country is better than yours" shot.


----------



## thechriswebb

The silliness is abounding.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wblas3271 said:


> I'd be a horrible American since I'm not nearly fat enough and I'm attracted to women who have gone through puberty.



If I'm ever up your way, I am so buying you a beer.


----------



## jorgy

wblas3271 said:


> That there is what I'd call both a misuse and a misspelling.


From the Merriam-Wesbster Dictionary, you know the 'merican one.

non sequitur

_1: an inference that does not follow from the premises; specifically : a fallacy resulting from a simple conversion of a universal affirmative proposition or from the transposition of a condition and its consequent

2: a statement (as a response) that does not follow logically from or is not clearly related to anything previously said_

Please explain my "misuse" of the term.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Super response, thanks*



thechriswebb said:


> It is quite a job trying to figure out why people like some cyclists and dislike others. It isn't completely rational and for some it may be like trying to explain why they like their favorite color. They just do.
> 
> There are some patterns though. A lot of people have an idea in there head of what a professional cyclist and champion is _supposed to look like._ By that, I don't just mean physical appearance but also how they talk, how they carry themselves, and even simply where they are from for some people. It is a sport with a huge base of traditionalists (like golf and horse racing) who are often more concerned with what things look like and adherence to tradition than the actual competitions themselves.
> 
> Since Valverde has been mentioned, I will say that I have long been under the impression that his fanbase supports him so strongly because of what he looks like. He looks very much the part of the Euro pro and it makes people like him. Many people who HATE Floyd Landis were very quick to forgive and even defend Valverde, even as he fought his suspension and rode and won a GT while he was supposed to be banned. Wiggins showed a lot of class when Evans got tacked and he sat up and waited for him. Valverde most certainly didn't do that when Cadel got tacked in the Vuelta a few years back, as he rode away from him during his sabotaged wheel-change and won the Vuelta while technically suspended. People didn't like Cadel Evans (mostly for superficial reasons; I've heard it discussed often on these forums) so many people excused it and hailed Valverde the champion.
> 
> _Bradly Wiggins_ doesn't sound as cool as _Alejandro Valverde_ or _Marco Pantani_ and he has sideburns and a dry personality. He doesn't ride with lots of flair and says blasphemous things in interviews like saying that all climbs in cycling are the same and there's nothing special about the Tourmalet. Personally, I like the honesty and calm collected approach. It is very Indurain-like; he even rides like Indurain. A lot of people didn't like him for the same reasons though.


We are very quick to label, as I certainly am. We all have a baseline of expecations that we all too often apply to others. We experience cognitive dissonance when we have to adjust and reorder our brain to accept new informationthat doesn't meet these expectations.

Do I look ike a tour rider? No, not at 72yrs. Actually a tour rider/winner looks just like Bradley Wiggins because that's who he is and will be.


I am guilty. 40 whacks with an aero spoke on my achelles tendon.


----------



## tconrady

wblas3271 said:


> Please enlighten us with your American assumptions of what you think us Britons are fond of.





wblas3271 said:


> Americans don't like this type of personality because they need to be treated like special, delicate snowflakes at all times...


Translation: Assumptions are good if I make them about you but bad if you make them about me.

Your irony goes to 11.


----------



## jorgy

thechriswebb said:


> The silliness is abounding.


Aw, he's just doing it for Queen and country.


----------



## jorgy

OneGear said:


> Classy, classy Americans.


I thought we were all just have a bit of fun here.

You know, just having a laugh.


----------



## Ppopp

I'm actually quite fond of his willingness to speak his mind. It's something I appreciate. Wiggins is kind of the Peyton Manning of cycling. Controlled and calculating, at least in the way he rides. Press conferences might be another thing, but that's OK too. Flair and spontaneity are for stage winners. Think Voeckler, Chiapucci, and Virenque. But to win a grand tour you have to be on, or nearly so, every day. As far as I'm concerned you can't criticize him for it as long as he wins the race. That's his job.

Everyone has traits


----------



## tconrady

jorgy said:


> Aw, he's just doing it for Queen and country.


He's obligated...you know being a Royal Subject and all.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

OneGear said:


> I am pretty sure the funky chicken bit is enough to make any Euro scoff at yet another American.




All right then. A little Irish jig.


----------



## PRB

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Wiggins comes across as having no wit. Or, at least as though winning the TdF is about as exciting as brushing his teeth.


+1 He seems emotionless and about as exciting as the newspaper which wraps fish & chips.

And that's from someone who likes the UK and would kill for a proper pint of Burton's or Pedigree.


----------



## cda 455

wblas3271 said:


> I'd be a horrible American since I'm not nearly fat enough and I'm attracted to women who have gone through puberty.


Once again, puberty for Brit women is over 20 Y.O.A.  ???


And, unfortunately, you have a point regarding the fatness though.


----------



## bayAreaDude

As an American, I agree with the stereotype that an extroverted personality is seen as superior in America. They're easier nuts to crack, but often hollow.


----------



## tconrady

I've got nothing against Wiggins but he's boring to watch. I won't take anything about his apparent pending victory because he's ridden a very good TDF. He's an excellent TT rider but that discipline is hard to appreciate and boring as hell to watch on TV. I think most people were looking for a GC battle in the mountains and that didn't materialize. Froome on the other hand...I want to see him let off the leash.

The only really really negative about him is I wasn't fond of the way Sky poached him from Garmin. I thought that was classless. I'm not sure if that speaks more of Sky or Wiggins though.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

tconrady said:


> Translation: Assumptions are good if I make them about you but bad if you make them about me.
> 
> Your irony goes to 11.



This guy is the best troll ever, because he's like, real. 

He totally ignored the funny in my intentionally absurd tripe comment. 

Sheesh.


----------



## wblas3271

OldEndicottHiway said:


> This guy is the best troll ever, because he's like, real.
> 
> He totally ignored the funny in my intentionally absurd tripe comment.
> 
> Sheesh.


I went to law school in America, you would be surprised at the things I'm capable of ignoring.


----------



## thechriswebb

Bill Bikie said:


> We are very quick to label, as I certainly am. We all have a baseline of expecations that we all too often apply to others. We experience cognitive dissonance when we have to adjust and reorder our brain to accept new informationthat doesn't meet these expectations.
> 
> Do I look ike a tour rider? No, not at 72yrs. Actually a tour rider/winner looks just like Bradley Wiggins because that's who he is and will be.
> 
> 
> I am guilty. 40 whacks with an aero spoke on my achelles tendon.



You are correct about the cognitive dissonance. We often have to create justifications for our misplaced assumptions when they fail. A friend of mine is a horse racing aficionado and these issues are very prevalent there. There is an incredible investment in bloodlines and heredity in horses and expectations correlate with the respective pedigrees of the horses. It can be a real scandal when a horse with an insufficient pedigree wins a race and the good old boys at the track will still ideologically dismiss the win because they will decide that the horse was ugly or had an improper gait or something to that effect. 

As soon as Wiggins started showing promise as a GC rider a few years ago, the dismissals as a legitimate contender began immediately. He simply wasn't _supposed_ to win a Grand Tour. He was a track cyclist and rode good time trials. He was way to old to decide that he could suddenly start competing for GC in stage races. That is supposed to be identified early on and nursed as the rider comes up through junior ranks. This is the same reason Chris Horner has never been selected for the Olympics; he didn't come up through the development squads the way that the committees like. I didn't start hearing Wiggins hate until he decided to start riding for GC. He broke the rules. He must be doping. He has a stupid name. His sideburns are ugly. His personality sucks. Sky should back Cavendish because Wiggins is unproven over three weeks and will never win a Grand Tour. Froome is better and they should be riding for him. Even after Wiggins wins the Tour, he will never get the full measure of appreciation for it that other riders get. He did everything right: he won almost every stage race he has competed in since winning the Dauphine last year and came into the Tour as the odds on favorite. He has ridden a dominant Tour and in the prologue came just short of wearing the yellow jersey for the entire Tour. Some minds are already made up against him though.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

jorgy said:


> I thought we were all just have a bit of fun here.
> 
> You know, just having a laugh.



I'm afraid the Ministry of Silly Posts, is closed on their side of the pond today.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wblas3271 said:


> I went to law school in America, you would be surprised at the things I'm capable of ignoring.




Right.


----------



## nate

wblas3271 said:


> I'd be a horrible American since I'm not nearly fat enough and I'm attracted to women who have gone through puberty.


If you're not fat enough to be an American, you're not fat enough to be a Brit either. Move to France.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...of-the-bulge/2012/07/18/gJQA52K9tW_print.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ld-health-organisation-obesity_n_1681705.html


----------



## cda 455

PRB said:


> +1 He seems emotionless and about as exciting as the newspaper which wraps fish & chips.
> 
> And that's from someone who likes the UK and would kill for a proper pint of Burton's or Pedigree.


Supposedly from members here he's quite the opposite. 

They've chatted with him and seems to be the rather chipper-type. I'll give them the B.O.D.


IMHO, he does act like the senior-type. A leader. 'Stop wasting my time with stupid questions, you bloke!' type of guy. And I have to admit I like that. Just like an arrogant American  !

Maybe it's the pressure of being The Tour leader and being so awesome thus far.


LA was a different American warrior. He was diplomatic in front of the camera. He chose his words carefully. It was _behind the scenes_ that he was super arrogant and pissy with a snob/whiny attitude. 



BTW FWIW; Froome is probably the best domestique I've _ever_ seen :eek6: ! Good enough to win The Tour himself! Does anyone know of a similar domestique in past times?

The way he kept looking back to Wiggo on the final climb today, looking like it was the first cat 4 climb of the day! He looked fresh given what part of the stage they were in.


----------



## thechriswebb

Once a discussion digresses into the diatrobe of "my country is better than your country," I believe the intellectual merit corresponds with something on the level of two children arguing over whether Superman or Batman would win in a fight.


----------



## giosblue

Four years ago Bradley Wiggins was guest speaker at our club dinner, A very likeable person imo.

He brought all his Olympic gold medals for us to see. In supermarket carrier bags no less.

What's not to like, The guys a winner, a TDF winner and it doesn't get any better than that.

Well done Bradley, see you at the next club dinner lol


----------



## cda 455

nate said:


> If you're not fat enough to be an American, you're not fat enough to be a Brit either. Move to France.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...of-the-bulge/2012/07/18/gJQA52K9tW_print.html
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ld-health-organisation-obesity_n_1681705.html



Now isn't that interesting....


Thanks for poasting.


----------



## cda 455

thechriswebb said:


> Once a discussion digresses into the diatrobe of "my country is better than your country," I believe the intellectual merit corresponds with something on the level of two children arguing over whether Superman or Batman would win in a fight.



Umm; We know Superman would win.............


----------



## cda 455

giosblue said:


> Four years ago Bradley Wiggins was guest speaker at our club dinner, A very likeable person imo.
> 
> He brought all his Olympic gold medals for us to see. In supermarket carrier bags no less.
> 
> What's not to like, The guys a winner, a TDF winner and it doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Well done Bradley, see you at the next club dinner lol



That's pretty cool! Any pics?


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## giosblue

cda 455 said:


> That's pretty cool! Any pics?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Yes , there should be some on our website I think.. If not we have some somewhere.

To be honest I didn't think he would ever win it.

We're having a get together on Sat to celebrate his win.


Wigan Wheelers


----------



## juno

wblas3271 said:


> Please enlighten us with your American assumptions of what you think us Britons are fond of.


Since you asked:

Warm Beer
Queer Rock stars
Boiled meat
Weak tea
Bad teeth
Men in tights
Phil and Paul

Since some of you folks have met Wiggins and say he is pretty personable I will give him the BOD.

I hope he has a lot of colorful things to say after the podium in Paris!

Fook all you wankers or something like that would be cool.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

He wears black calf length socks. That is incredibly not likeable...


----------



## thechriswebb

cda 455 said:


> Umm; We know Superman would win.............




Typical American answer.......


----------



## cda 455

thechriswebb said:


> Typical American answer.......


.....


----------



## 67caddy

Personally, I like Wiggins. He works hard, he isn't full of himself, but he also isn't afraid to speak his mind. He may not attack in the mountains, but I wouldn't say he is boring.


----------



## ultimobici

cda 455 said:


> Except for us Yanks who love Monty Python, we get it.
> 
> But I still don't care for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like someone who would get wedgied by a high school football jock back in the day. :shrugs:


LOL!!!

A high school football jock wouldn't last 2 seconds in Kilburn.


----------



## cda 455

ultimobici said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> A high school football jock wouldn't last 2 seconds in Kilburn.



To a fellow big Irishman; maybe :smilewinkgrin: !


----------



## Haridic

Coming from the kind of lad who likes to troll the forums and rarely/never posts I felt the need to log into my account and point out I've never read a funnier thread in my life 

Hats off to the Americans and the Brit kid. It's pretty funny considering I'm never quite sure just how serious the Brit is.

Back on topic, Wiggins isn't likeable because he's basically Cadel pre-TDF win. All he's done is shown that he can ride a stellar/question mark raising time trial and is supported by a fantastic team. People watch the tdf to see one rider really dominate it, not many of us want to see a Postal type display.

Until Wiggins ditches the team and attempts to win the TDF solo I doubt he'll be liked


----------



## wblas3271

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Right.


University of Colorado Boulder. I'd also like to thank the American government for picking up the tab. So, to all the Americans: Thanks for the free LLM!


----------



## The Weasel

thechriswebb said:


> It is quite a job trying to figure out why people like some cyclists and dislike others.


I found this explanation very logical and reasonable. Good insight.

Rep given.


----------



## spade2you

Who cares if he's a likeable guy? It's a damn bike race, not who you want to go on a date with.


----------



## Stuart B

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Tripe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggins comes across as having no wit. Or, at least as though winning the TdF is about as exciting as brushing his teeth.


He hasn't won it yet. He seems to be of the mind set that he hasn't won it till he has, and what's wrong with that.

I like him just fine, but then I am a not particularly loud or extrovert Englishman.


----------



## cda 455

spade2you said:


> Who cares if he's a likeable guy? It's a damn bike race, not who you want to go on a date with.


For a new bike, I'd date him  !



Of course, we'd only hold hands  !


----------



## mmoose

Back when the first whispers about France and CG were starting, right after he rode a heck of a Giro, I was posting that he could do it, in the right circumstances....

But I can't be excited watching the guy. I should be. But I'm not. Maybe it's because he took the lead during a time trial. I can appreciate that, but it's not like storming up a mountain and dropping riders like a bad habit. 

Yea, all that matters is that he wins. But, these guys make money off of advertisements also. The bigger the personality, the better $ for ads and all around more money in the game. Seems like BW is focused on winning and saying the right things (maybe not saying the wrong things) and I don't see any personality come out. I'm relieved to hear that he's a cool guy etc...

But the wife just can't get past the side burns. Unless he's looking for a razor endorsement, I don't understand. Or was Vaughters that big of an influence on him?


----------



## gordy748

As an Aussie-Scot living in the States who lived in England for 10 years before that, I can say that Wiggo is the archetypal Englishman. A bit dour and negative, finding it really hard to say anything positive about anything else. This really grates the Americans, who believe in back-slapping and high-fiving each other while blindly ignoring the elephant in the room that is... any elephant in any room. 

Whereas the Englishman will ask why the Americans are being so cheerful because the elephant in the room is about to take a massive dump. That annoys the Americans because that's aggressive negative talk.

But I digress. I'm not a big fan of Wiggo, much as I wasn't a big fan of Indurain. Boring, boring, boring. I will concede, though, that both fully deserve to be Tour champions. And I'll raise my glass of Fosters flavored bovril to Wiggins for doing so **. Good on him for out climbing and out trialing the lot of them.

I'll raise a double glass to Froome, though. Unbelievable team player, and this is the second grand tour he's lost because he's helped Wiggins. As for the last domestique as capable as him, I'd vote for Pedro Delgado who was a Tour winner himself and helped... Miguel Indurain.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

wblas3271 said:


> University of Colorado Boulder. I'd also like to thank the American government for picking up the tab. So, to all the Americans: Thanks for the free LLM!


I was wondering how you would bite on that bait.

You are Saran Wrap to me. Clingy, and your contents are clearly visible.


----------



## paredown

wblas3271 said:


> University of Colorado Boulder. I'd also like to thank the American government for picking up the tab. So, to all the Americans: Thanks for the free LLM!


It's probably part of some cosmic balancing for the free LLM my friend got from the LSE...

I'm inclined to think Wiggo is an introvert--and as one of my favorite blogs argued, introverts are not retarded or anti-social.

Americans are inclined to think they are....


----------



## cda 455

mmoose said:


> Back when the first whispers about France and CG were starting, right after he rode a heck of a Giro, I was posting that he could do it, in the right circumstances....
> 
> But I can't be excited watching the guy. I should be. But I'm not. Maybe it's because he took the lead during a time trial. I can appreciate that, but it's not like storming up a mountain and dropping riders like a bad habit.
> 
> Yea, all that matters is that he wins. But, these guys make money off of advertisements also. The bigger the personality, the better $ for ads and all around more money in the game. Seems like BW is focused on winning and saying the right things (maybe not saying the wrong things) and I don't see any personality come out. I'm relieved to hear that he's a cool guy etc...
> 
> _*But the wife just can't get past the side burns. Unless he's looking for a razor endorsement, I don't understand. Or was Vaughters that big of an influence on him?*_



I wonder, after he officially wins, will sideburns be the new style?


And remember; Late 60's/early 70's fashion is back in. That includes sideburns.


----------



## Ppopp

Maximus_XXIV said:


> He wears black calf length socks. That is incredibly not likeable...


...and against The Rules.


----------



## cda 455

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I was wondering how you would bite on that bait.
> 
> You are Saran Wrap to me. Clingy, and your contents are clearly visible.



Wow; How poetic :thumbsup: !


----------



## jorgy

wblas3271 said:


> University of Colorado Boulder.


Well that certainly explains things.


----------



## jorgy

Ppopp said:


> ...and against The Rules.


Just to clarify...it's the calf leg part and not the black that's against The Rules.


----------



## jorgy

gordy748 said:


> As an Aussie-Scot living in the States who lived in England for 10 years before that, I can say that Wiggo is the archetypal Englishman. A bit dour and negative, finding it really hard to say anything positive about anything else. This really grates the Americans, who believe in back-slapping and high-fiving each other while blindly ignoring the elephant in the room that is... any elephant in any room.


Oh, darling, do you not realize you're dealing with a thread chock full of American malcontents?

And that the metaphorical elephant...is those silly sideburns!


----------



## PRB

cda 455 said:


> Supposedly from members here he's quite the opposite.
> 
> They've chatted with him and seems to be the rather chipper-type. I'll give them the B.O.D.


 Yes, I've read that and have no reason to doubt them. However, that's not how he comes across publicly and that's all I can use to form an opinion. 

People are often totally different in private than in public, like your Lance example. I've experienced that difference with famous people first hand; I doubt that anyone here would refer to Mike Tyson as mellow and unassuming yet that's exactly how I'd describe him after spending number of hours with him over the course of a week many years ago.



> BTW FWIW; Froome is probably the best domestique I've _ever_ seen :eek6: ! Good enough to win The Tour himself! Does anyone know of a similar domestique in past times?


 The LeMond/Hinault saga comes to mind, at least as a (theoretical) domestique strong enough to win the TdF. IMO Froome is easily the stronger of the two this year and could have ridden away pretty much any time the road went uphill. I seriously doubt BW would be in yellow without Froome.


----------



## Guest

PRB said:


> ...
> The LeMond/Hinault saga comes to mind, at least as a (theoretical) domestique strong enough to win the TdF. IMO Froome is easily the stronger of the two this year and could have ridden away pretty much any time the road went uphill. I seriously doubt BW would be in yellow without Froome.


this is one of the things that annoyed me a bit about this tour. Once Sky has basically a guaranteed 1,2 podium spots, why not let Froome go off the front to pick up some time and challenge for the #1 spot, maybe doing some intra-team rivalry? I understand they're not going to do this in the off-chance that one or both of them end up burning too many matches and putting down a crappy TT as a result, but seeing an actual competition for the win would be a lot more entertaining. As it stands both Froome and Wiggins are expected to expand their leads on the rest of the contenders in the time trial anyway. 

I'd think a more entertaining tour = more spectators. More spectators = more ad revenue for Sky and other sponsors.

Of course I understand it shouldn't be the responsibility of the participants to make the race interesting. The teams' job is to win. That said, the race organizers should set up the rules and course etc. to make for some more substantial competition. This race looks like it was basically designed to be over after the 1st time trial which is just stupid, IMO.


----------



## usernametaken

Because he's like a more banal Lance Armstrong.


----------



## wblas3271

paredown said:


> It's probably part of some cosmic balancing for the free LLM my friend got from the LSE...
> 
> I'm inclined to think Wiggo is an introvert--and as one of my favorite blogs argued, introverts are not retarded or anti-social.
> 
> Americans are inclined to think they are....



No skin off me, I'm tax exempt.


----------



## malanb

I like him. Nice accent


----------



## PRB

PhotonFreak said:


> this is one of the things that annoyed me a bit about this tour. Once Sky has basically a guaranteed 1,2 podium spots, why not let Froome go off the front to pick up some time and challenge for the #1 spot, maybe doing some intra-team rivalry?


BW was the anointed one for this Tour and nothing that happened on the road forced a change to that decision. The last thing a team wants during a three week race is internal rivalry - remember the fiasco that came from LA and AC being 'co-leaders'?


> I'd think a more entertaining tour = more spectators. More spectators = more ad revenue for Sky and other sponsors.


Sky gets tons of publicity as it stands, they don't need to add drama.


> That said, the race organizers should set up the rules and course etc. to make for some more substantial competition. This race looks like it was basically designed to be over after the 1st time trial which is just stupid, IMO.


No argument there, I too think it was a very weak course.


----------



## thechriswebb

Sky has basically dominated the Tour handily. There was no reason for them to do anything differently than they did. 

It seems like the boards here get pretty fired up when a team comes into a race with "co-leaders" but when Sky stands solidly behind their man (and wins the Tour, barring any disasters in the next few days) people don't understand why Froome and Wiggins didn't ride against each other. Froome has been a very good teammate through this race and though he has gotten the jump on Wiggins a couple of times in the high mountains, I don't think he has shown himself to be head and shoulders above him. It isn't like 1985 when Greg Lemond was in a breakaway well on his way to winning the Tour de France and was called back to pace Hinault. Wiggins has shown himself to be stronger than anyone in the mountains in this Tour with the exception of Froome and has shown to be strongest in the time trial. Even showing some better accelerations in the mountains, I'm not convinced that Froome would have gained back the 2 minutes that he is behind Wiggins and whatever else he would have needed on top of that to be comfortable not to lose to him in the time trial. The team comes out much better being united having played the hand that they did. They came into the Tour with a plan, they stuck to it, and it has worked extremely well. People very often forget that cycling is a team sport. Sky played the most conservative and least risky hand that still essentially guaranteed them that their team would win the Tour de France. That was the smartest thing to do and I don't understand any criticism of it.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

The only reason the Brits are winning a Tour is because there is no real competition in this years Tour. Follow up by watching the Olympics and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Dave IV

'Cause he looks like a skinny Fat Bastard...


----------



## qatarbhoy

mmoose said:


> But the wife just can't get past the side burns. Unless he's looking for a razor endorsement, I don't understand. Or was Vaughters that big of an influence on him?


He's a dedicated hardcore dyed-in-the-wool diehard Mod. He collects vintage scooters and classic guitars. Paul Weller is his hero.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

dave iv said:


> 'cause he looks like a skinny fat bastard...


lmao!!


----------



## coop

You have to love the Brits, still reveling in the glory years of the ole empire. They've even taken a Kenyan as their own. The simple fact is, if they'd stop looking down their rather large noses for a moment they'd realize that their shite stinks like everybody else!


----------



## cda 455

coop said:


> You have to love the Brits, still reveling in the glory years of the ole empire. They've even taken a Kenyan as their own. The simple fact is, if they'd stop looking down their rather large noses for a moment they'd realize that their shite stinks like everybody else!


What timing:

U.S. Mens Basketball team killed G.B. team 118-78 in an exhibition game today  !


----------



## coop

cda 455 said:


> What timing:
> 
> U.S. Mens Basketball team killed G.B. team 118-78 in an exhibition game today  !


Were the Brits wearing short shorts with calf socks and old canvass Reeboks?


----------



## PRB

thechriswebb said:


> Sky played the most conservative and least risky hand that still essentially guaranteed them that their team would win the Tour de France. That was the smartest thing to do and I don't understand any criticism of it.


The criticism arises because smart or not (and I agree that it's smart) it makes for a very boring race for the spectators.


----------



## coop

wblas3271 said:


> I went to law school in America, you would be surprised at the things I'm capable of ignoring.


Oh great, a British lawyer. So your saying you ignored everybody when they wondered why in the hell you guys are still wearing wigs in court?


----------



## coop

wblas3271 said:


> I assume they teach history in conjuction with creationism in American schools now? On the third day god created America, and on the fourth day he created cheeseburgers and all that?
> 
> Americans sure are cocky considering the queen is probably older than America is. She's probably better in bed too, from what I've seen of American women. She's certainly in better shape, anyways.


Ahh, the Queen. Sad that you Brits are so in love with your past that you hold an old crusty broad and her family in such high regard. What purpose do the Royals serve in life again? They hold no real power, yet demand so many resources.


----------



## The Tedinator

Every year you hear the same thing from the riders, the DSs, and the pundits: "The strongest man wins the race."

This year, that is blatantly not true.


----------



## Sumguy1

qatarbhoy said:


> He's a dedicated hardcore dyed-in-the-wool diehard Mod. He collects vintage scooters and classic guitars. Paul Weller is his hero.


You mean to say he's a in the wool dyed diehard hardcore dedicated follower of fashion?

They seek him here, they seek him there, 
His clothes are loud, but never square. 
It will make or break him so he's got to buy the best, 
'Cause he's a dedicated follower of fashion. 

And when he does his little rounds, 
'Round the boutiques of London Town, 
Eagerly pursuing all the latest fads and trends, 
'Cause he's a dedicated follower of fashion. 

Like I always say, a groovy TDF winner is the best kind of TDF winner.


----------



## spade2you

coop said:


> Ahh, the Queen. Sad that you Brits are so in love with your past that you hold an old crusty broad and her family in such high regard. What purpose do the Royals serve in life again? They hold no real power, yet demand so many resources.


They have corgis.


----------



## jorgy

The Tedinator said:


> Every year you hear the same thing from the riders, the DSs, and the pundits: "The strongest man wins the race."
> 
> This year, that is blatantly not true.


Wiggins has 2 minutes on Froome ahead of a long time trial. There were two stages in this tour where Froome could have clearly picked up some time, but I don't think it would have been enough to beat Wiggins.


----------



## cda 455

jorgy said:


> Wiggins has 2 minutes on Froome ahead of a long time trial. There were two stages in this tour where Froome could have clearly picked up some time, but I don't think it would have been enough to beat Wiggins.


W.A.G.:

I think Froome could have been at least two minutes up on Wiggo had they let him loose in the mountains.


----------



## jacman

I likes them English guys. Wiggo's riding a very smart race, and his team is backing him 100 percent. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## cnskate

I instantly disliked Wiggins after watching Paris-Nice. It took me awhile to put a finger on it, but I think it's because he looks so non-plussed on the podium in yellow. I, and maybe most people, like riders to look like they just got their first puppy after they won a race. Wiggins looks like he's getting an enema, then he complains about having to wear the yellow jersey because it isn't as fast as his Team Sky skin suit. He was also less than modest about his chances for the TdF after Paris-Nice. If you look and act arrogant, then you add the "being British arrogance multiplier", then I think you come off as being _really arrogant_. To top it off, with the Sky Train he was kind of a boring racer to watch, too. 
I was impressed with how he handled the tack incident, however, and patting Nibali on the back, and I liked his comment about sending the hooligans to a soccer match. Maybe he's a great guy to go to the pub with, a person's media persona and real persona don't necessarily match. I guess my point is, whether he is a prig or no, he needs some PR help.


----------



## tobes88

I reckon he's a dude. Pretty awesome riding style too - super high cadence, back perfectly flat.....a thoroughbred for sure.

What's deeply unlikeable is his team - cashed up, in control, way better than everyone else (on the sauce?), ugly colours, sponsored by Murdoch.


----------



## Mapei

cnskate said:


> I instantly disliked Wiggins after watching Paris-Nice. It took me awhile to put a finger on it, but I think it's because he looks so non-plussed on the podium in yellow. I, and maybe most people, like riders to look like they just got their first puppy after they won a race. Wiggins looks like he's getting an enema, then he complains about having to wear the yellow jersey because it isn't as fast as his Team Sky skin suit. He was also less than modest about his chances for the TdF after Paris-Nice. If you look and act arrogant, then you add the "being British arrogance multiplier", then I think you come off as being _really arrogant_.


Ah. You nailed it.


----------



## El Caballito

Wiggo would be likeable if he'd stop wheelsucking off of Froome! What kind of a TdF champion is he?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

gordy748 said:


> As an Aussie-Scot living in the States who lived in England for 10 years before that, I can say that Wiggo is the archetypal Englishman. A bit dour and negative, finding it really hard to say anything positive about anything else. This really grates the Americans, who believe in back-slapping and high-fiving each other while blindly ignoring the elephant in the room that is... any elephant in any room.
> 
> Whereas the Englishman will ask why the Americans are being so cheerful because the elephant in the room is about to take a massive dump. That annoys the Americans because that's aggressive negative talk.
> 
> But I digress. I'm not a big fan of Wiggo, much as I wasn't a big fan of Indurain. Boring, boring, boring. I will concede, though, that both fully deserve to be Tour champions. And I'll raise my glass of Fosters flavored bovril to Wiggins for doing so **. Good on him for out climbing and out trialing the lot of them.
> 
> I'll raise a double glass to Froome, though. Unbelievable team player, and this is the second grand tour he's lost because he's helped Wiggins. As for the last domestique as capable as him, I'd vote for Pedro Delgado who was a Tour winner himself and helped... Miguel Indurain.


Best post in this thread.

As a Mexican, I work with Brits and Continentals on a daily basis and it's just like gordy says.

Should I add that each think of the other as cocky and arrogant.

Oh, and I'm a fan of Indurain and Perico. 

I said it in another thread... the only bad thing about a Brit winning anything is that we'll never hear the end of it. 

They still talk about the Rugby World Cup they won, while the southern hemisphere has won it twice each country; they still talk about the Football WC they won in '66 while Brazil has won it 5 times and they don't even flinch... and we'll be damned if Wiggins wins the TdF as he'll become the Greatest Cyclist ever.

Just wait for The Sun or the Daily Mail cover stories on July 23.


----------



## cq20

Ridin'Sorra said:


> I said it in another thread... the only bad thing about a *Brit* winning anything is that we'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> They still talk about the *Rugby World Cup* they won, while the southern hemisphere has won it twice each country; they still talk about the *Football WC *they won in '66 while Brazil has won it 5 times and they don't even flinch...


I think you will find that is the *English* not the British.


----------



## Stuart B

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Should I add that each think of the other as cocky and arrogant.





cq20 said:


> I think you will find that is the *English* not the British.


Double Indeed 

And Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland are not part of England


----------



## apn

BBC News - Bradley Wiggins: What the French make of cycling hero


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

cq20 said:


> I think you will find that is the *English* not the British.


Oh, come on... same could be said about the Scotts with Jim Clark being the greatest F1 driver ever and so on.

BTW, I have noticed that British people don't call themselves British? 

Nice excuse to have more than 1 team at World Cups, neat.

Must admit that Irish are easier to get along with, particularly after a few pints. 

It's all in jest but I have a lot of co-workers from both sides of the pond (my boss lives in England but he's from Ireland, for example) but my views about the people from the Islands and the Continent remain the same. They don't really mix up well and both think the other are arrogant and cocky.

Heck... sometimes they can't even understand each other!


----------



## cq20

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Oh, come on... same could be said about the *Scotts* with Jim Clark being the greatest F1 driver ever and so on.


That will be the *Scots*, I assume. I believe that some think that Jackie Stewart was the greatest 

In any event, the "Continentals" are hardly a homogeneous group. Think French vs German or event North Italian vs South Italian, for that matter.


----------



## The Weasel

Wiggins should really go for the Vuelta as well. Why not? He's won every one week race and grand tour entered so far this year by holding incredible form the entire time.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

cq20 said:


> That will be the *Scots*, I assume. I believe that some think that Jackie Stewart was the greatest
> 
> In any event, the "Continentals" are hardly a homogeneous group. Think French vs German or *event* North Italian vs South Italian, for that matter.


You may mean *"even"*, I assume.:wink5:

Oh, the stories about North Vs. South Italians... Like that one that "Africa starts just south of Rome" :lol:

I'm liking Wiggins. He's a hardworking guy who don't mind leading for his sprinter or let loose a few bad words in front of the camera when something ticks him off.


----------



## coop

El Caballito said:


> Wiggo would be likeable if he'd stop wheelsucking off of Froome! What kind of a TdF champion is he?



The typical arrogant kind! The Brits can't have their dream shattered by a African colonial import when they've been hyping their "pure bred"!


----------



## PDex

jorgy said:


> well that certainly explains things.


hey!! :d


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

How did this discussion turn nationalistic? 

_There is such a word is there not?_

I think I am spending too much time in the 'Pro Cycling - Race Discussion' 

Will take the bike out ... :idea:
damn it is raining ...


----------



## cq20

Ridin'Sorra said:


> You may mean *"even"*, I assume.:wink5:
> 
> Oh, the stories about North Vs. South Italians... Like that one that "Africa starts just south of Rome" :lol:
> 
> I'm liking Wiggins. He's a hardworking guy who don't mind leading for his sprinter or let loose a few bad words in front of the camera when something ticks him off.


Touché :lol: 

Apart from their cycling performance, I am ambivalent towards the competitors. I am, however, very happy that I don't hear any of the "I owe it all to the Acme bike company etc" stuff and just give their views as they see it.


----------



## roddjbrown

coop said:


> The typical arrogant kind! The Brits can't have their dream shattered by a African colonial import when they've been hyping their "pure bred"!


Did you once get beaten by a Brit?


----------



## apn

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> How did this discussion turn nationalistic?


Or more to the point, why?

There's no doubt that the sun has long set on the British empire, but that's no reason to start these childish nationalist arguments (besides by all accounts, China will surpass the US economically <3yrs from now).

Let's just agree that Wiggo is kicking arse and deserves to win, based on the effort he's invested in training.


----------



## roddjbrown

I'm waiting for the YouTube esque "our army would beat your army" line.


----------



## Sylint

roddjbrown said:


> I'm waiting for the YouTube esque "our army would beat your army" line.


sorry, ours is otherwise occupied for whoknowshowlong.


----------



## roddjbrown

Sylint said:


> sorry, ours is otherwise occupied for whoknowshowlong.


Ha! Ours just found out they're hosting an Olympics. C'est la vie.


----------



## coop

roddjbrown said:


> Did you once get beaten by a Brit?


My Grandpa was a first generation American born of British decent and I did get a couple whoopins by him, so I guess you could say so.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

apn said:


> China will surpass the US economically <3yrs from now).


In real terms it already did, remember that the American economy lies on a 15 trillion debt


----------



## il sogno

I don't have anything against the guy personally. I'm sure he's wonderful to hang out with. 

It's just that with Wiggins in yellow the Tour has turned into a bore.


----------



## Ridgetop

I loved the show he named after himself. Kids love him too!


----------



## lemonlime

Sylint said:


> sorry, ours is otherwise occupied for whoknowshowlong.


But we could send in a platoon of our Cub Scouts if the Brits wanted to battle.


----------



## lemonlime

Ridgetop said:


> I loved the show he named after himself. Kids love him too!


I would rep you if I could. HTH!


----------



## mpre53

Ridin'Sorra said:


> You may mean *"even"*, I assume.:wink5:
> 
> Oh, the stories about North Vs. South Italians... Like that one that "Africa starts just south of Rome" :lol:


My relatives would say it starts south of Perugia. :lol:


----------



## roddjbrown

lemonlime said:


> But we could send in a platoon of our Cub Scouts if the Brits wanted to battle.


There it is! The YouTube My Dad is Bigger Than Yours Award! Congratulations!


----------



## lemonlime

roddjbrown said:


> There it is! The YouTube My Dad is Bigger Than Yours Award! Congratulations!


There it is! That famous sensitivity. Congratulations on taking a comment denoted with a  seriously!


----------



## roddjbrown

lemonlime said:


> There it is! That famous sensitivity. Congratulations on taking a comment denoted with a  seriously!


Buddy I was joking. The award doesn't even exist.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Salsa_Lover said:


> In real terms it already did, remember that the American economy lies on a 15 trillion debt



Yup.

A far cry from the words and sentiment expressed in an old folk song:


_"...we come on the ship they called the Mayflower
we come on the ship that sailed the moon
we come in the ages most uncertain
and we
sing an American Tune..."_


A couple hundred years later and the French see their race lost to a Brit (irony!), the Americans are sqwuaking about a stuffy, dry, boring Brit ruining the traditional drama of a French race, and the whole world is buying bicycle frames made in China.

Go figger.


----------



## LostViking

I like his tweets, he can be funny...for an Englishman.


----------



## thechriswebb

Ridgetop said:


> I loved the show he named after himself. Kids love him too!



This post wins.


----------



## JackDaniels

It has nothing to do with being british and everything to do with having almost no charisma.


----------



## gusmahler

Wiggins leading out for Boss Hog a couple stages ago, then leading out for Boss Hog and Cav was pretty cool. Obviously, not any danger for him because of the 3 km rule. But it's not often that you see the yellow jersey holder basically riding as a domestique. And I guess we'll be seeing something similar on Sunday also.


----------



## TerminatorX91

jorgy said:


> The Paul Weller haircut ain't helping.





Opus51569 said:


> One word... sideburns





It's neither of those things. 

Wiggins simply rides with no panache. We might as well be watching a stick-legged robot win the Tour de France.


----------



## TerminatorX91

EuroSVT said:


> Sideburns are the new black. I've kept mine the past 20 years, just waiting for them to come back in style .
> 
> 
> Wiggins strikes me as having a bit of a hostile disposition. It's not a bad thing at all, some people, their life experience, it leaves them in a way that strikes normal people as being a-hole'ish. I'd like him more if he would be more open with his personality. He comes off as cheesy when he tries to do & say the "right" things. I liked the bone idle XXXX comment


I've had mine at least 20 years too but I don't care whether popular opinion says they're in style. IMO, they're always in style.

Thus far, I've not found anything about Wiggins to like. The sideburns are merely a trivial detail.


----------



## TerminatorX91

wblas3271 said:


> He just has a wry, very british sense of humor. Americans don't like this type of personality because they need to be treated like special, delicate snowflakes at all times and thusly label people who aren't passive aggressive as "Offensive."


I like British humor though I've not observed any evidence of such from Wiggins. It also has nothing to do with his style of racing... dull.


----------



## TerminatorX91

wblas3271 said:


> Tell us, when was the the last you were in England, anyways?


Half my family is from Birmingham or Manchester. How many clowns can you bench?


----------



## gordy748

TerminatorX91 said:


> It's neither of those things.
> 
> Wiggins simply rides with no panache. We might as well be watching a stick-legged robot win the Tour de France.


I was pretty impressed by Cavendish's remarks after today's stage. He said that the Sky management had decided to have a rest on the stage, but Cav stood up and basically begged the team for at least a couple of people to help him lead out for the sprint. First person to back him up and offer his wheel was Wiggins.

No panache, perhaps. But undoubtedly an honorable bloke and an honest team player. I'll tilt my chapeau to Bradley and admit I've been won over.


----------



## TerminatorX91

I don't appreciate watching the strongest guy in the race not being allowed to win.


----------



## gusmahler

According to Cav, the team manager wanted to treat today like a rest day. It was Wiggins who joined Cav's defense and said they should set up for a sprint. Seems like a good guy.


----------



## cda 455

TerminatorX91 said:


> Half my family is from Birmingham or Manchester. How many clowns can you bench?



:lol: :lol:


Bravo, chap! Bravo!


----------



## qatarbhoy

TerminatorX91 said:


> I don't appreciate watching the strongest guy in the race not being allowed to win.


Good job the strongest guy in the race is going to win then, isn't it?


----------



## atpjunkie

*I like Wiggo*

I've read and heard enough of his interviews to think him funny
he's British, stiff upper lip and he won't show any emotion until it is done
he hangs with the Gallagher brothers and races on the track

mod hair cut and sideburns - I'm all for it


----------



## wheelio

*Likeable?*

You have to realize England is a very small island with a limited gene pool. That being said they have produced some incredible athletes and a very witty sense of humor. Wiggo earned it and I love his sideburns.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I like him, and he certainly has plenty of fans on the roadside.


----------



## billjhsn

Lance Armstrong, now there's a likable guy!

Cheers


----------



## King Arthur

Bill Bikie said:


> There are riders that we often enbrace and are eager to follow even if we don't know them personally, and I'm sure Bradley Wiggins is a decent chap who doesn't kick puppies and loves his Mother. But golly wonkers, he's just not someone I can get too cheery about.
> 
> To me personally Voelker has won the Tour. And TeeJay, what a nice kid!


If you Read David Miller's Memoir (just out) it tells you why.....


----------



## albert owen

Just like Cav, Wiggins isn't liked because he is a successful Brit. At the moment there isn't a single top class American racer who are fit to clean their shoes, so sour grapes is also a factor.


----------



## cda 455

albert owen said:


> Just like Cav, Wiggins isn't liked because he is a successful Brit. At the moment there isn't a single top class American racer who are fit to clean their shoes, so sour grapes is also a factor.



Naw.

The moment is too soon for sour grapes.


Wiggo is the first Brit to _*ever*_ win the TDF.

My reaction is more like, "Wow! What took you Brits so long :lol: ?!!"


----------



## PRB

albert owen said:


> Just like Cav, Wiggins isn't liked because he is a successful Brit. At the moment there isn't a single top class American racer who are fit to clean their shoes, so sour grapes is also a factor.


Rubbish. I like the UK and have several friends there, yet I don't like Cav or Wiggo full stop. It all boils down to the way they come across. Furthermore, the only US rider that I root for is Evie Stevens.


----------



## TerminatorX91

qatarbhoy said:


> Good job the strongest guy in the race is going to win then, isn't it?


We saw the strongest in the ITT win.


----------



## LostViking

Sky rode for Wiggo and Wiggo won the TdF - congrats. Is he likeable? Depends on who you are but that really doesn't matter does it? He won. I for one have no problems with a Team Win as opposed to an individual win, both get the job done - a team has to play to it's strengths. Sky has done that all season and the results speak for themselves.
I'm not loseing any sleep over Froome either. Froome will have his time, but for now he is doing the right thing by being a loyal liuetenant to his team captain.Froome will have a great career and lots of wins to call his own in the future and, hopefully, a team that supports him as well as Froome and the rest of Sky supported Wiggo.


----------



## qatarbhoy

TerminatorX91 said:


> We saw the strongest in the ITT win.


Tell that to Indurain. :nonod: The parcours will be different next year but Wiggins won the race that was put in front of him.


----------

